# Gary Fisher Klunker



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Spotted on Chicago Craigslist, can post IP address if needed


----------



## UvAGermany (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, I am interested in your offer. Is it still available?


----------

